# Wide hips = easier birth?



## GeorgeyGal

Im just being optimistic really as Im quite hippy myself (pear shaped) I thought there may be an advantage to this when it comes to giving birth but I read somewhere its not hip width that counts its pelvic size! I wish I knew if I was generous in that area as well! Also its prob an old wives tale but I heard foot size can determine you pelvic size also, the bigger the better!!

Do you think any of this matters, really?


----------



## Guppy051708

I think that, for the most part, a females body was designed to give birth. I have seen the most petite women have the easiest birth over taller more "hippy" women. I think it comes down to both mom and baby. Also, your hips "stretch" and "expand" and "lean forward" about a month before birth. I think they are right, that pelvic size is more important. Sure there are smaller ladies that have "trouble" birthing their babies, but the wider "hippy" ladies do too. But, in general, i think its safe to say that your body will work perfectly fine regardless of having large hips or not (usually, im sure there are cases where it doesnt work tho). As far as pushing your baby out goes, i think women who have a more toned uterus and a more toned pelvic floor have an advantage over women with larger hips. Practice those kegels! Thats whats gonna shorten that pushing stage ;) x


----------



## daisy74

I am mid sized well I was both times I gave birth trying to lose weight now I am alsp pear shaped and my first was 18 hours my 2nd was 12 hours and it HURT,I will never forget the pain or the feeling of holding my beautiful daughters.I also have to agree I think it is different for all moms and babies were all made different and babies heads are different sizes
Hugs


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Yep thats what I thought, everyones experience is different so cant really worry about the unknown, so I keep telling myself.

I did watch a programme about a lady wanting a home birth, but the midwife said her pelvis wasnt large enough to push the bubs through and she wouldnt be able to give birth naturally and would need a c section! do they do checks on this?


----------



## Guppy051708

the us is notorous for saying that a baby cant fit (and there are cases were that would in fact be the case and a c-section would be required) but honestly, until a mother has begun pushing her baby down the birth canal there is NO way of knowing this ahead of time. The vagina and the pelvis is actually a very flexible thing. There is no way of knowing prior to pushing if the pelvic and vagina will stretch enough to accommodate the baby. So, to answer your question, it cant be known until the pushing stage. (but yes, it can happen, but thats actually very rare...and you saw it on TV, enough said)


----------



## beanz

My mum says that they always used to make a note of your shoe size in relation to your height as an indicator of how easy your birth would be.


----------



## Guppy051708

beanz said:


> My mum says that they always used to make a note of your shoe size in relation to your height as an indicator of how easy your birth would be.

Interesting. I wear a shoe size 7 and I'm 5 foot 2...what does that mean? :D


----------



## beanz

Apparently that's a good indicator that you have wide hips :)


----------



## Guppy051708

beanz said:


> Apparently that's a good indicator that you have wide hips :)

Sweet ;) I do actually :D
DH always comments on my "child bearing hips" :haha: 
Well that was fun :flower:


----------



## beanz

me too, I am a size 7 and 5 ft 4. My mum is a size 6 and 5 ft 2 and she had easy births :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Come to think of it, my mom is 5 foot 1 and wears a size 7. She has given birth 5x and has done an excellent job all 5 times! My youngest sister (her last baby) was only a 2.5 hour birth from start to finish and only pushed for 15 minutes! NICE~!


----------



## Sarahkka

Your mum's experience with childbirth can give you clues to what you might expect, so that's great if she had a fairly easy time of it! :)


----------



## lushious09

it has nothing to do with hip size lol... its to do with how flexible and capable your pelvis is at parting way for baby... its all down to muscles flexible bones and just relaxing my friend has just given birth and she is tiny... she had no problems at all and said it wasnt even that hard


----------



## Srrme

Hmm. I'm 5'1", and wear a size (US) 5 shoe, but I have pretty wide hips. :)


----------



## Sophiiie

I was hoping that all the comments I've had over the years about me having "child bearing hips" would mean that my hips come in useful for the birth, but who knows :haha: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

oh great... i wear a size 3/4 shoe and am 5'4" no chance of an easy labour for me then :haha: x


----------



## GeorgeyGal

I like it! im a size 7 shoe (wide fit) and 5ft 4!! i believe anything thats positive! starting my pelvic floor excercises already! was told you dont do a marathon without the training, prenatal yoga at the ready also and mediation it is!


----------

